# Which camera?



## James_EG (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I recently made a post regarding Nikon lenses as I thought that I would be buying a Nikon FM2n, but after some thought I am wondering if it is the best camera choice, so I need some help deciding, I definitely want a camera of similar style and age, as I love how simple they are to use, and I prefer manual shooting anyway. So, the ones I have found are Nikon FM2n, Canon AE-1 Program and the Canon F-1, which one of these would be best? I am still drawn to the Nikon, as I think it has the best build quality and also the best lenses, though I may need to be corrected. 

Bear in mind that main use for a film camera would be for my A-level photography next year, I want to buy now so I can get used to the camera, I also want to have a few different lenses by the time I start (24/28mm, 35mm, 50mm, 135mm) which is why the Nikon may not be the best choice due to the price (and I'm saving up for a MacBook Pro Retina). But I do want the best quality possible.

If you have any other suggestions that you think are better please tell me.

Thanks, James


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

get a Nikon F100 or F4. not very expensive. great cameras.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 23, 2012)

They are good cameras but I would still prefer an older one in the style of the ones I have mentioned, as said in this quote from an answer to a question about the Pentax K1000 vs Nikon FM _'I believe the best first cameras are those which are 100% mechanical/manual with no unnecessary auto features to distract the student photographer' _This is how I feel about getting a film camera, which brings me nicely onto two more possible cameras Pentax K1000 and Pentax KM.

So now I have, Nikon FM2n vs Canon AE-1 Program vs Canon F-1n vs Pentax K1000 vs Pentax KM  How to choose!! Also, what lenses are best for pentax cameras, as i can't find many Pentax lenses at all.



EDIT: After some research I have narrowed my choice down to the Nikon FM2n OR Pentax K1000 OR Canon F-1, but after almost 2 hours research I still haven't found enough information on the Canon F-1n to make any opinions of it, does anyone know of any websites with info on it?  Also, there are not many Canon F-1s for sale, on eBay I only found a few and they all seemed to be very expensive, one was £200 and really bad condition (with motor drive) are they a rarer model?

Thanks, James


----------



## wsetser (Sep 23, 2012)

There are actually three F-1s. The original, fully manual and mechanical one, introduced in 1971. The slightly updated F-1n introduced in 1976. Then the New F-1 introduced in 1981. The New F-1 had a hybrid shutter with mechanical high speed (1/60 and up) and electronic slow speeds. It could be operated with the high speeds without a battery using a secondary release. It offered manual and shutter priority modes and with the AE finder, aperture priority.


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 23, 2012)

My suggestions for the nikon are  28mm 2.8 E Series lens, or the 28mm 2.8 AI, the 50mm 1.8 and a 105mm 2.5 AI. You can buy slightly more costly AIS lenses of the same focal length, there is not a huge different in image quality when they are stopped down a couple of stops. The 28mm 2.8 AIS is the best wide angle lens in this list.  If cost is an issue look for a Nikon 28~70 3.5/4.5 AF (AFN or AFD) lens or a 35~105 3.4/4.5 AF (AFN or AFD) lens and a 28mm AF(N or D) Lens. These will fit your FM2 and work fine (I use these lenses on an FE2 which is the auto version of the FM2). The AFN or AFD lens have wider manual focus rings than the earlier AF lens so are worth seeking out.

For the K1000 look for the 28mm 2.8 M series, the 50mm F2 M series and a 35~70mm 3.5/4.5 A series zoom.  Finding low cost portrait lenses for the Pentax K mount is not easy, but you could try looking for a Tamron Adaptall 90mm F2.5 macro lens as an alternative.  Either the FM2 or K1000 are fine cameras and both are reliable.  

The FM2 has a higher flash syncronization speed, has interchangeble focusing screens and in my opinion is much nicer and easier to use.  You might need to get the foam on the film door and mirror housing replaced on both of these camera's. They are now around 20 plus years old on average..    For portrait photographs I use Nikon 50mm 1.4  and 85mm/105mm/180mm lenses  but you could use a Nikon 80~200 AIS F4 or Nikon 70~210 E Series.   

My personal preference is a Pentax LX, but these can be costly to refurbish and finding low cost portrait focal length lenses is not easy. I have no experience of the Canon F1.  You should bear in mind that most Canon FD manual lens have been discontinued for around 25 years, whilst Nikon and Pentax lens to fit 35mm lens have been discountinued more recently and many of the more modern AF lens from both companies (take care as there are some caveats) will work on the bodies you are thinking of buying.

PS:  You can pick up a used Nikon F90X for under a £100 and a nikon 28~70mm AF for about £75.  The older manual focus equipment is much nicer to use, but used AF equipment is often much cheaper and might be the way to go if you need a cheap robust camera to get you through your photography course. If you have more to spend then a Nikon FM2 with any combination of the following 24mm 2.8 AIS, 28mm 2.8 AIS, 50mm 1.4 AIS, 55mm 2.8 AIS Macro, 85mm F2 AIS, 105mm 2.5 AIS, 135mm 2.8 180mm 2.8, 200mm will give you very good image quality and flexibility.  I rarely carry more than 4 lenses with me (too much weight) so I normally limit my self to a 28mm, 50mm and 105mm and only carry the macro and one telephoto (the 180mm) when I know that I will use them.


----------



## timor (Sep 23, 2012)

I would not recommend K1000, maybe good for students. I have two and not use them, not very reliable with higher speeds above 1/250. Better would be something like Program Plus, works in both: auto and manual mode, takes any K mount lens (like FA limited series ) for full frame, electronic, metal shutter, cheap and common batteries for light metering, could be motorized plus very small body. With proper adapter can take any M42 lens with manual aperture. You can play with it a lot, but then it's only Pentax, Nikon and Canon are more renown in professional photography and not without a reason.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, some great info, will read again after school and then make a decision and look for some of the lenses suggested.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 24, 2012)

As TheKanbi said the N/F90s is a fine camera for not much money (usually between $50 and $75 here in the US on ebay) if you don't mind batteries (it takes AAs).


----------



## James_EG (Sep 24, 2012)

Based on my own research into the cameras, and mainly what has been said here, I think I'll go for the Nikon, there seems to be no problems with it and there are also a LOT of lenses for sale, so I should be able to get some for a good price.

What are your opinions on the Nikon 35-135mm OR 35-105mm f/3.5-4.5? they both seem like very good general purpose lenses, or would I be better of with the 105mm prime?

Thanks, James

EDIT: just thought of this, what accessories would you recommend for this camera? Other than a MD-12 Motor Drive and a bag, would I also benefit from one of those big rubber eyepieces to fit the viewfinder? And what else should I look for?


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 24, 2012)

James, your choice depends on your preferences and your experience.  I own an MD12, but don't use it often.  It adds too much to the weight of the camera and only serves to chew through film quickly.  

I use the 35~105AFD and a 28mm 2.8 AIS when travelling.  For portraits I prefer the 105 2.5 AIS or the 85mm AF1.8.  The 35~135 uses larger filters than the 52mm thread of the 35~105 and 105mm, 52mm filters are relatively cheap and plentiful. 

 It maybe worth having at least one zoom lense in your kit, you will not always have time to change lense. Photographers of old used to use two or more camera bodies to get around this problem and this is my prefered solution as I shoot with slow film most of time.

My suggested accessories are a Domke cotton canvas satchel (its waterproof and of medium size, use the Domke "wraps" if you want more padding) or a Billingham Hadley camera bag, if you intend to travel light.  The FM2's screen can go dark with the zoom lens, I often use a type E grid screen with mine. My suggestion is not spend too much on equipment until you have some experience with your new purchases. Its better to spend money on film and processing. 

PS: Both the AIS zooms you are thinking of have a reasonable macro/close focus capability, this might be important if you don't intend to buy a macro lense.  Also I use flashguns to bounce light of ceilings, for this you need a flash gun of a guide number of around 36 or more. My preferred flash guns are the Nikon SB16B, Nikon SB24/25 or SB26.  These cost between £50 and £100.  There also plenty of Metz hammerhead guns to choose from about £100.  I use a Metz CL45 hammerhead flash guns when I need more power.  Batteries for these are costly, buy carefully if you choose to go down this route.  My experience is that with the smaller flashguns (SB10 and SB15) you can't bounce light, and the direct light produces relatively harsh shadows on backgrounds.  The smaller flashguns are good for travel or where you need daylight fill-in flash. Another downside to the smaller flashguns is the range is limited when the wide angle diffusers (if you get one with it) is significantly reduced.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, very useful, now I am really thinking about it, I probably won't need a Motor Drive, just a good flash, bag, and lenses. I think I'll try my best get a 28mm, 35mm, 50mm and 35-105mm, then also maybe a telephoto and 85mm or 105mm prime if I feel I need to, though doubtful.

Can I just ask what you mean about the FM2's screen going dark, and an 'E type grid screen' I think I have heard about interchangeable screens in the FM2 but I'm still not sure, is this also a feature in the FM2n?

Thanks, James


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 24, 2012)

James, look here to see what the E screen looks like.  Nikon FE/FM/FA Series - Focusing Screens.  This is a good site for all things Nikon.  

The centre of the standard K screen can go dark.  This normally happens at apertures of 4.5 and above.  I find this annoying, but you might be able to live with this.  The FM2 and FM2n are not that different.  One has a 1/200 sync speed the other 1/250. The FM2 uses K, E, B screens the FM2n uses K2, E2 and B2 screens. My advice is do not worry about the screens unless you notice the darking and find it annoying.

PS: You are not likely to need both a fixed 35mm and 35~105 in your kit bag.  Might be better to eliminate the 28mm & 35mm and go for the more costly 24mm or just stick with a 28mm and ditch the 35mm.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 25, 2012)

OK, thanks, I'll keep an eye out for the darkening when I eventually get the camera, and I do see your point about the 35mm, I think I'll go without it then.

Thanks, James


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 25, 2012)

No problem.........good luck and have fun.  

You have plenty of beautifully places to shoot in and around the Surrey Hills e.g.  Box Hill, RHS Gardens Wisely, Pyrford lock Clandon Park, Polesden Lacy,  Denbies Hillside, Bookham Woods, West Wittering, Hayling Island etc etc!.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks will have to try and visit those places


----------



## Helen B (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess that you already know about Mr CAD in Croydon, but in case you didn't here's a link to the website.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 25, 2012)

Helen B said:


> I guess that you already know about Mr CAD in Croydon, but in case you didn't here's a link to the website.



No I didn't, I'll look through his website, thanks!

Does anyone know of any shops or people selling a Nikon FM2n in very good condition? The one I was going to bid on has now gone to £72 (because for some reason some people have made massive jumps in the price, and someone just made a load of bids a few seconds apart which put it way up), it still has 5 days left so I think it'll go way above my budget, I only wanted to go to about £90. So if anyone can help, it will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, James


----------



## James_EG (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi AGAIN, I am still trying to find a camera for a good price for me, the FM2n I found has gone up at least £50 in the last 2 days, with still 5 left, so I think it will go way too high for my budget. So, does anyone know of any camera shops or dealers, in England where I could buy a Nikon FM2n for a good price? or just someone wanting to sell one, (preferably less than £100) 

Also, what is the difference between the FM2n and FM3a? The only thing I have noticed is the exposure compensation, does the FM3a have any auto features? If not then it might be another camera possibility if I don't managed to get a FM2n. Is one better than the other, or is it just personal preference?

Thanks, James


----------



## compur (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a summary of the FM3a features:
Nikon FM3a


----------



## James_EG (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, though after looking for a few I won't be getting one, they are far too expensive


----------



## gsgary (Sep 26, 2012)

Try Mifsud and Aperture Photographic, Harrisons


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 26, 2012)

James, at the moment a reasonable FM2n from a reputable dealer in the UK is about £180 to £220.  Occasionally in the recent past I have seen them low as £150, but not much lower.  When they are cheaper they are usually in average condition.  Ffordes have some in stock now at about £125, they also have some FM's and FE's at under £100.  Another camera they have listed is the FE2.  I normally use either a pair of pentax LX's or a FM2n and FE2.  I personally think the FE2 is a tough reliable camera, mine was purchased 2nd hand in the mid 90's and has never been serviced bar the usual foam around the film door and mirror housing.

Manual Cameras Nikon F Range - Ffordes Photographic


----------



## James_EG (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I have now found one in America starting really low so I'll be bidding on that, but I'll have a look on those websites and shop mentioned, it's probably better to buy from England anyway.

James


----------



## Gromit801 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you should take a hard look at the Minolta XD-11/XD-7


----------



## bhop (Sep 26, 2012)

I buy most of my used gear on craigslist, not sure if there's a UK equivalent.. I also get a lot from keh.com

FM2 or 3 is the way to go IMO


----------



## table1349 (Sep 26, 2012)

On the 8th day the Lord created the F2.  And the Lord looked down on his creation and said it was good.  
Nikon F2 Photomic Pin Register Body with MD2 + MB1 *7359794 - MrCad Ltd

They just don't come any better.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies I will have a look around some other website and on eBay, I may also be able to buy from america, as long as the postage isn't too high.



Gromit801 said:


> I think you should take a hard look at the Minolta XD-11/XD-7



I have just had a look for these on eBay, they look very nice, but I am wondering, do they have any advantages over the Nikon FM2n? and are Minolta's lenses good and easily available? 

Thanks, James


----------



## TheKanbi (Sep 28, 2012)

Others which are comparible are Minolta X700 and X300.  The lenses are good, might be hard to find want you want today.  Back in the day, I would recommend one of these camera's to friends and family who asked the same question as you have.

Nikons that are similiar and might be worth considering are Nikon FA (semi pro model) Nikon FG and Nikon FG20 (these are consumer models, but lasted well).  If you don't mind weight then Nikkormat FT3 and Nikkormat EL2 interesting alternatives.  Others that might be worth considering are the Olympus OM1n and OM2n or an OM10 with an manual adapter.  The OM20/30/40 were also good to use, but I don't how well they will last.  There is some much choice, depends on your budget and whether you want to buy into a system that is still "current" today.


----------



## James_EG (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, I will give it some more thought


----------

